# REGULATING DIGITAL COINS



## Hardcore Games (Apr 3, 2021)

REGULATING DIGITAL COINS
					

https://twitter.com/SquawkCNBC/status/1377583405819424770 Recently several comments from the Yellen and others suggest regulators are getting ready to crack down. One of the main reasons is the ongoing extortion cases using ransomware and digital coins is becoming an epidemic. The criminal...




					www.hardcoregames.ca
				




The tax man is already in court seeking details over some accounts over $20,000 from 2016 to 2020. It does look like the taxman is coming.

This will really crimp the digital coing sector.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> REGULATING DIGITAL COINS
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/SquawkCNBC/status/1377583405819424770 Recently several comments from the Yellen and others suggest regulators are getting ready to crack down. One of the main reasons is the ongoing extortion cases using ransomware and digital coins is becoming an epidemic. The criminal...
> ...


I'm crazy enough to take on


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 3, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> REGULATING DIGITAL COINS
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/SquawkCNBC/status/1377583405819424770 Recently several comments from the Yellen and others suggest regulators are getting ready to crack down. One of the main reasons is the ongoing extortion cases using ransomware and digital coins is becoming an epidemic. The criminal...
> ...



You can get away with murder, as long as you pay your taxes.

To be honest, if people thought they could get away with tax evasion on a non-private coin like BTC, they're really foolish.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 3, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> REGULATING DIGITAL COINS
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/SquawkCNBC/status/1377583405819424770 Recently several comments from the Yellen and others suggest regulators are getting ready to crack down. One of the main reasons is the ongoing extortion cases using ransomware and digital coins is becoming an epidemic. The criminal...
> ...


Taxman has been a known factor since 2016.  Certain people just chose to ignore that, and may end up paying, hard.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Taxman has been a known factor since 2016.  Certain people just chose to ignore that, and may end up paying, hard.


Amazing how the half intelligent people haven't had any issues eh?


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 3, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Amazing how the half intelligent people haven't had any issues eh?


The taxman also hasn't really put in a halfassed effort yet.

And I wouldn't call tax evasion intelligent.

Buf if you declare earnings yeah, amazing how that dissolves issues.


----------



## 64K (Apr 3, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> You can get away with murder, as long as you pay your taxes.
> 
> To be honest, if people thought they could get away with tax evasion on a non-private coin like BTC, they're really foolish.



True.

Just look at Al Capone. Notorious Racketeer. Well known to be involved in bootlegging, gambling and prostitution. Directly and indirectly involved in the murders of around 400 people and what sent him to prison?
Tax Evasion.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 3, 2021)

64K said:


> True.
> 
> Just look at Al Capone. Notorious Racketeer. Well known to be involved in bootlegging, gambling and prostitution. Directly and indirectly involved in the murders of around 400 people and what sent him to prison?
> Tax Evasion.


To be fair, the tax evasion was because the books would've convicted him had he listed his true income sources, but yeah.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Buf if you declare earnings yeah, amazing how that dissolves issues.



That was what I meant.  You generally cannot part governments from their money.  Even though they are fools.  This is that one exception of the whole fools and money thing.


----------



## 64K (Apr 3, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> That was what I meant.  You generally cannot part governments with their money.  Even though they are fools.  This is that one exception of the whole fools and money thing.



There's only 2 things you can't avoid in life. Dying and paying taxes.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 3, 2021)

64K said:


> There's only 2 things you can't avoid in life. Dying and paying taxes.


Right now, you can't avoid death.  But we are a stubborn people.  Also, you can get away without paying taxes.  Just die first.  Then technically, _you_ didn't pay them.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 4, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> That was what I meant.  You generally cannot part governments from their money.  Even though they are fools.  This is that one exception of the whole fools and money thing.


Government can be either foolish or ruthlessly efficient depending on funding level.

The IRS is well funded.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 4, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Right now, you can't avoid death.  But we are a stubborn people.  Also, you can get away without paying taxes.  Just die first.  Then technically, _you_ didn't pay them.


You're paying taxes anyway, directly or indirectly. VAT, sales tax are the most common ones. And if you lived in Argentina, I could mention at least 15 other taxes you'd be indirectly paying.

The only places where you'd not pay taxes are probably a handful of islands where there's either no other human or society is a few millennia backwards.

Never mind, I skipped half your statement.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 4, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> You're paying taxes anyway, directly or indirectly. VAT, sales tax are the most common ones. And if you lived in Argentina, I could mention at least 15 other taxes you'd be indirectly paying.
> 
> The only places where you'd not pay taxes are probably a handful of islands where there's either no other human or society is a few millennia backwards.
> 
> Never mind, I skipped half your statement.


I am a huge supporter of abolishing income tax and having a federal sales tax.  You want a wealth tax?  Boom there you go.  The more some dickhead buys, the more taxes they pay.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 4, 2021)

a progressive income tax is needed as pure sales taxes are regressive


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes, but you collect on plenty of untaxed income you would miss other wise.  Plus, tourists help as well.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 4, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> a progressive income tax is needed as pure sales taxes are regressive





moproblems99 said:


> Yes, but you collect on plenty of untaxed income you would miss other wise.  Plus, tourists help as well.


Ultimately, you could implement some sort of tax refund for the country's resident tax payers.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 4, 2021)

american spends way to much on war machines and the homeless are left to starve, not a good policy


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 4, 2021)

Removed so 54th didn't have to.

Now, what civilized country could the OP be from that doesn't have homeless and destitute people.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 4, 2021)

HK SEIZES 300+ CMP 30HX CARDS
					

Authorities in Hong Kong have seized a shipment over 300 CMP 30HX mining cards. China has demanding the shut down of mining as the power draw is getting so extreme as to affect the grid. The outer mongolia area uses far more power than would ordinarily be expected so authorities are banning the...




					www.hardcoregames.ca


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> HK SEIZES 300+ CMP 30HX CARDS
> 
> 
> Authorities in Hong Kong have seized a shipment over 300 CMP 30HX mining cards. China has demanding the shut down of mining as the power draw is getting so extreme as to affect the grid. The outer mongolia area uses far more power than would ordinarily be expected so authorities are banning the...
> ...


Any comment?  It's against forum rules to just post an article or video without some form of comment.


----------



## critofur (Apr 4, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> I am a huge supporter of abolishing income tax and having a federal sales tax.  You want a wealth tax?  Boom there you go.  The more some dickhead buys, the more taxes they pay.


Moving even more taxes off the wealthy and onto the poor and middle class is the opposite of what we need.  Without tax, money is literally worthless - what we need to do, is have a "flat tax" on income over a certain amount, with no "loopholes" to get out of paying at least 15%.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 4, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Now, what civilized country could the OP be from that doesn't have homeless and destitute people.


It's not about not having them.  It's a percentages problem.  We've been leading the 1st world in a bad way there for some time.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 4, 2021)

critofur said:


> Moving even more taxes off the wealthy and onto the poor and middle class is the opposite of what we need.  Without tax, money is literally worthless - what we need to do, is have a "flat tax" on income over a certain amount, with no "loopholes" to get out of paying at least 15%.


What could do all those income gaps do for people that don't pay taxes?  People in the country illegally?  Drug dealers? All the fun things.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 4, 2021)

critofur said:


> Moving even more taxes off the wealthy and onto the poor and middle class is the opposite of what we need.  Without tax, money is literally worthless - what we need to do, is have a "flat tax" on income over a certain amount, with no "loopholes" to get out of paying at least 15%.


Basically this.  Some companies get huge tax breaks that basically result in them paying $0.00 in federal taxes.  That needs to end, but because politics, easier said than done.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 4, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It's not about not having them.  It's a percentages problem.  We've been leading the 1st world in a bad way there for some time.


Hey that's great.  Don't give me shit about the same problem you have, capiche?  I don't care if mine is a bigger problem.  Also don't forget, how many 100,000's of destitute people come in to our country every year?  Why don't we turn them away and feed our own?  Let the other countries deal with their own shit?  Oh no, again, we have to be the savior of everything.  Central america going to shit?  No problem.  We'll take all your people and send you money.  Europe getting taken over by a dictator again?  no worries, we'll send a few mil of our people to die for you no problem.  Of course we have homeless people.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 4, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> What could do all those income gaps do for people that don't pay taxes?  People in the country illegally?  Drug dealers? All the fun things.


You seriously think these people are a major income source for the IRS, regardless of policy?



moproblems99 said:


> Hey that's great.  Don't give me shit about the same problem you have, capiche?  I don't care if mine is a bigger problem.


I keep forgetting, british right?  If so I apologize for lumping you in.  The "we bailed out the free world twice" is just a very stereotypical thing I hear from Americans.

Otherwise no idea what you are saying.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 4, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> You seriously think these people are a major income source for the IRS, regardless of policy?
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting, british right?  If so I apologize for lumping you in.  The "we bailed out the free world twice" is just a very stereotypical thing I hear from Americans.
> ...







Here is a list of some of the money we are shipping out.  Why don't we stop sending it out so we can feed our homeless and poor.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 4, 2021)

That's a drop in the budget bucket you realize?  I'd be surprised if that totaled together could fix Californias homeless problem.

You want a real headache look at military spending numbers.

I'd personally suggest both see massive cuts, but military first.

EDIT:  just realized the topic is crypto, oops.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 4, 2021)

All I know is that digital coins are starting to be shooed off in China due to the power used

Some surfaced in Iran only to be given the boot, getting hard to place a coin mining operation


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 4, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> All I know is that digital coins are starting to be shooed off in China due to the power used


They said the same thing in the 2016 mining rush.  I remain skeptical, sadly.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 4, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That's a drop in the budget bucket you realize? I'd be surprised if that totaled together could fix Californias homeless problem.


Yep, good thing California is eagerly trying to reduce spending.  Instead, all they want is federal tax breaks for shit holes with too high of taxes.  Aka salt.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 4, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Yep, good thing California is eagerly trying to reduce spending.  Instead, all they want is federal tax breaks for shit holes with too high of taxes.  Aka salt.


Are we playing whataboutism now?  That's a fun board game.

You aren't wrong btw but this is spiraling way way OT.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 4, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Are we playing whataboutism now?  That's a fun board game.
> 
> You aren't wrong btw but this is spiraling way way OT.


This thread didn't have a topic.  It was a worthless post to begin with.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 5, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> This thread didn't have a topic.  It was a worthless post to begin with.


It still has a topic.  Cryptocoin regulation.


----------



## hat (Apr 5, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Any comment?  It's against forum rules to just post an article or video without some form of comment.



The entire article is pretty much his comment. Check the URL it came from... 



critofur said:


> Moving even more taxes off the wealthy and onto the poor and middle class is the opposite of what we need.  Without tax, money is literally worthless - what we need to do, is have a "flat tax" on income over a certain amount, with no "loopholes" to get out of paying at least 15%.



I'm not sure how his idea does that, though to be fair it really doesn't do anything but move the taxes around. If they get rid of one, they just increase the other, although I do think it's a dickhead move for them to be double dipping. My money is _already_ taxed before it even hits my account. I'm paying all sorts of taxes, for every level of government. Federal, state, city, and of course I'm paying out to social security and I think even Medicare or something, too. And then I get to pay taxes _again_ with what's left in the form of sales taxes on everything from hot dogs to hard drives, and various taxes included in monthly bills such as electric. But then you have, as someone else in the thread mentioned, businesses paying next to nothing by abusing every loophole and write-off under the sun, moon and stars. That seems fair, right?



Hardcore Games said:


> All I know is that digital coins are starting to be shooed off in China due to the power used
> 
> Some surfaced in Iran only to be given the boot, getting hard to place a coin mining operation



I'm not sure if they can even do that. Given that most of these mining farms are supposedly running on stolen power - if you're running a power plant or something, is there really no way for you to be able to see that "something" somewhere is drawing kilowatts, perhaps even megawatts, that it's not supposed to? Shouldn't you be able to look into that? Notwithstanding the current ideas making their way through various governments around the world, I would think that these farms running on stolen power should have been swiftly shut down ages ago, shortly after they started, simply due to the fact that they were running on stolen power.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 5, 2021)

All I know is when I found out that smugglers were arrested that the crackdown in China seems legit

the mining cards were not the only contraband onboard


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 5, 2021)

hat said:


> I would think that these farms running on stolen power should have been swiftly shut down ages ago, shortly after they started, simply due to the fact that they were running on stolen power.


Hint hint, it ain't stolen.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 5, 2021)

Well in Canada the CRA (Taxman) won a decision against Coinsquare that makes them release the information of the top 20000 users from 2013 to 2020. As their are ATMs and hard wallets for crypto regulation is a part of the process. It might be smart for Canadian miners to link their mining wallets to a TFSA.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 5, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Well in Canada the CRA (Taxman) won a decision against Coinsquare that makes them release the information of the top 20000 users from 2013 to 2020. As their are ATMs and hard wallets for crypto regulation is a part of the process. It might be smart for Canadian miners to link their mining wallets to a TFSA.


It would be smart if they just paid taxes like good boys an girls.  Then the rest of us can go make money in peace.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 5, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Well in Canada the CRA (Taxman) won a decision against Coinsquare that makes them release the information of the top 20000 users from 2013 to 2020. As their are ATMs and hard wallets for crypto regulation is a part of the process. It might be smart for Canadian miners to link their mining wallets to a TFSA.



CRA also cracked down on the Panama Papers leak


----------



## Macadamia (Apr 6, 2021)

In France, we already have a tax of 30% on cryptocurrency profits (only when you convert to Fiat).
But as I start investigating the matter, it seems that we even have to declare mined Coins and it is also taxed at some rate.
Not sure I really am forced to declare my current ridiculous ETH gains, but if I ever decide to mine for real, I might have to register as a company !


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 6, 2021)

After China banned mining I am not sure what happened with all of the video cards. Not exactly easy to pack up and move such a large operation.


----------



## sepheronx (Apr 6, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Well in Canada the CRA (Taxman) won a decision against Coinsquare that makes them release the information of the top 20000 users from 2013 to 2020. As their are ATMs and hard wallets for crypto regulation is a part of the process. It might be smart for Canadian miners to link their mining wallets to a TFSA.


Can you do that?


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 6, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Can you do that?


Using Nice Hash I have the payeer going to my EQ Bank Account TFSA. It is basically where my Wallet is tied to. I am a part of a pool though so it is pretty bad.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> american spends way to much on war machines and the homeless are left to starve, not a good policy


No, they are not left to starve. There is a literal shitload of sources that help the homeless in America. Here's one of many from a quick Google search: https://www.hud.gov/program_offices/comm_planning/homeless/programs


----------



## 64K (Apr 6, 2021)

I apologize for going off topic but these posts about homeless left to starve in America is horse shit. In every city that I have lived in there has been a community kitchen where the homeless are served 2 nutricious hot meals a day and can request additional sandwiches for later. A free clothing store also from donations. A Food Bank for the poor as well.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 6, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> No, they are not left to starve. There is a literal shitload of sources that help the homeless in America. Here's one of many from a quick Google search: https://www.hud.gov/program_offices/comm_planning/homeless/programs





64K said:


> I apologize for going off topic but these posts about homeless left to starve in America is horse shit. In every city that I have lived in there has been a community kitchen where the homeless are served 2 nutricious hot meals a day and can request additional sandwiches for later. A free clothing store also from donations. A Food Bank for the poor as well.


Listen, its cool to blame the world's problems on America right now.  It's best to just let it go because these discussions never end well.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 6, 2021)

Stay away from pointless derails into socio-economic stories of woe that few people can actually discuss without being ideological. 

Every nation suffers poverty and corruption. It's a 'human' thing. 

Topic is "Regulating Digital Coins". So please, regulate yourselves back on track.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 9, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Stay away from pointless derails into socio-economic stories of woe that few people can actually discuss without being ideological.
> 
> Every nation suffers poverty and corruption. It's a 'human' thing.
> 
> Topic is "Regulating Digital Coins". So please, regulate yourselves back on track.



I agree, moves in Canada and America by tax authorities are of interest to prevent a large tax bill surfacing unexpectedly


----------

